# Harry Reems dies; 'Deep Throat' actor was 65



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

From Fox News:



> Harry Reems, the male star of the 1972 cultural phenomenon "Deep Throat," which brought pornography to mainstream audiences, has died at age 65.
> Reems died Tuesday afternoon at the veterans' hospital in Salt Lake City, his wife, Jeanne Sterrett Reems said Wednesday. Doctors haven't determined his cause of death but Reems had multiple health issues, including pancreatic cancer, his wife said.
> Reems became famous for his role in the adult-film classic "Deep Throat," which drew middle class audiences to the theater and became a forerunner of today's hardcore adult-entertainment industry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyber36 (Mar 20, 2008)

Just us old guys remember him, huh Fluffy?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Cyber36 said:


> Just us old guys remember him, huh Fluffy?


Being completely honest, I had no idea who he was. I have never seen 'Deep Throat' but do know of the movie.


----------

